# HELP!!



## mice-lover (Dec 12, 2010)

Hello, i have a girl mouse who appears to be really fat. She was put in with a male (when she wasnt fat) because i wanted her to get pregnant. This was a while ago i would like to no how long it takes a girl to have her babies from when she was first pregnant? Also if she is not pregnant what foods could i give her to put her on a diet? Because she is really FAT and i am worried . :?


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

Gestation for mice is generally 18-21 days from conception, how long ago did you put her with a buck?
if it has been a bit longer than that she could just be obese or it could be a tumor etc...
what colour is she?


----------



## mice-lover (Dec 12, 2010)

im not sure how long ago she was with a boy maby a month im not sure. She is a pink eyed Fawn. And she is beautiful.


----------



## mice-lover (Dec 12, 2010)

do u think if u saw a pic you could tell?


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

fawns can have a tendency to be overweight, post a pic and i'll do my best lol


----------



## mice-lover (Dec 12, 2010)

Ohh ok so this first pic shows another picture of her on the computer and that was about the time i first got her and u can see me holding her and thats today. the other pic is her from the top.

http://img43.imageshack.us/i/thisthst015.jpg/
http://img402.imageshack.us/i/thisthst011.jpg/


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

One of My fawns had a litter on Friday.You couldnt tell, she wasnt plump at all


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

wow what a big girl! usually when they are pregnant they protrude out the sides, so its hard to tell with your girl, in the first pic shows rounding out the sides, but that may be the way the pic was taken, second pic looks like she is just overweight to me, but i could be totally wrong, i had a fawn manx girl who weighed 49g! 
plus being overweight can make them unable to conceive


----------



## mice-lover (Dec 12, 2010)

well she just kept getting bigger and bigger each day. She has never had babies before.
This picture is of my black manx when she was prego (her first litter) i thought she was massive.
She had 10 babies.

http://img820.imageshack.us/i/ekki053.jpg/


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Treat as if pregnant. either way you can control her diet or control her litter !! i.e. in a cage on her own.


----------



## mice-lover (Dec 12, 2010)

well i have her in her own cage and i have ever since i though she started getting a bit fat.


----------

